# What do you think of astrology?



## Glinda (May 5, 2015)

Back in my hippie days I learned how to compose a natal chart which is essentially a map of the sky indicating the placement of the sun, moon, and planets at the time of your birth.  In those days, it involved lots of calculations.  Now you can get a natal chart instantly on many astrology websites.

Do you know that most "horoscopes" you read are based only on the position of the sun, not the moon and planets, at the time of your birth?  Do you know what is meant by "rising sign" or "ascendant"?  You probably know what your sun sign is but do you know what your rising sign is?

I've always found astrology interesting and fun but I don't take it too seriously and would never base a major decision on it.  What do you think of astrology?  :saturn:


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2015)

I've never paid too much attention to it, but it was a great way to meet chicks. Still is.

If memory serves, Ronald Reagan made some decisions based on astrology.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Back in the 70's I had a natal chart done...  What I remember is..  I am Capricorn sun..  Taurus moon... with Cancer rising.    Don't remember what that meant.


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

Astrology has a long and distinguished history, but in my opinion doesn't even rise to the level of junk science.


----------



## Glinda (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Back in the 70's I had a natal chart done...  What I remember is..  I am Capricorn sun..  Aries moon... with Cancer rising.    Don't remember what that meant.



Capricorn sun - tenacious and goal oriented; Aries moon (I have this too) - independent, hot-tempered but flare-ups are soon forgotten; Cancer rising - home and family are highest priority


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Capricorn sun - tenacious and goal oriented; Aries moon (I have this too) - independent, hot-tempered but flare-ups are soon forgotten; Cancer rising - home and family are highest priority



Just went to another site and it calculated my moon in Taurus..   Not sure what is right..  Do you figure those out?  I can PM you the details.


----------



## Glinda (May 5, 2015)

Louis said:


> I've never paid too much attention to it, but it was a great way to meet chicks. Still is.
> 
> If memory serves, Ronald Reagan made some decisions based on astrology.



Yes, I remember thinking "so that's where this ridiculous trickle down BS came from!"  This is a typical example of taking it too seriously.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

I am a Virgo sun, Pisces moon, Taurus rising. Birthday  in the last decand of Virgo, so in many ways I am not a true one. I have a precise and logical side to my mind, but far too lateral and wild to fit in . How much of it is true, I don't know, but my son carries,the true qualities of a Pisces. I am prepared to be open minded, but not a true believer.


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Wow, president Reagan used astrology in his decision making. That doesn't seem very conservative to me. Doesn't seem very wise either.


----------



## marinaio (May 5, 2015)

Bunk!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

I have always treated astrology much like my "fortune" in the Chinese fortune cookies.  It's entertainment.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Capricorn sun - tenacious and goal oriented; Aries moon (I have this too) - independent, hot-tempered but flare-ups are soon forgotten; Cancer rising - home and family are highest priority



Oh... then I am definitely NOT Aries moon, but Taurus...  Hot tempered flare ups are never forgotten, but savored..  I can hold a grudge until the end of time.


----------



## Glinda (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Just went to another site and it calculated my moon in Taurus..   Not sure what is right..  Do you figure those out?  I can PM you the details.



The moon moves fast compared to the planets.  Perhaps back in the 70s, you gave a slightly earlier birth time?  Today's website calculators are more accurate than I could be, provided you give them the exact time of your birth.


----------



## Glinda (May 5, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Astrology has a long and distinguished history, but in my opinion doesn't even rise to the level of junk science.



I would never call it "science" of any kind as it is highly subjective.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Yes..  4:28 Pm..  Now a 2nd site has given me Taurus..  so Taurus it is.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, president Reagan used astrology in his decision making. That doesn't seem very conservative to me. Doesn't seem very wise either.



 He wasn't a wise man.  He was a B actor who had charisma.  It was Nancy who had the personal astrologist and who influenced "Ronnie's" decisions based upon Astrology.


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

This looks like it gonna be a guys vs gals kind of thread.


----------



## Glinda (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, president Reagan used astrology in his decision making. That doesn't seem very conservative to me. Doesn't seem very wise either.



Yes, and this is the guy the republicans think we should worship.  As I stated, to me astrology is fun and interesting - to base major decisions on it would be (and obviously was) a disaster.


----------



## Glinda (May 5, 2015)

My Jupiter is telling me I must go get some Starbucks Blonde Roast now.  I hope you guys have fun with this thread - catch you later!


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

I still can't get over the Reagan thing. Nancy's astrologist?  Colour me horrified, and they didn't 't even take drugs. Wow.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

My ex-husband was/is a professional astrologer, so as you can imagine, I have  had quite a lot of exposure to it, too much in fact. Everything was in astrology lingo - a real fanatic. After a while I began to detest astrology. Now I  consider it one of the occult practices like Tarot Cards and Palmistry and can even lump it in with aura readings, UFO's, gemstone healing, you name it, --- all found at the psychic fair.  I wouldn't make important life decisions based on it, but it can be fun if you don't take it too seriously. The stuff you read in the paper is very general. I found individual charts more interesting, but it all depends on the interpretation and skill of the astrologer and sometimes the math calculations can be very wrong.


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

Bunk


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

Although I'm no apologist for Ronald Reagan, it was Nancy who pushed the Astrology thing and Ronnie just did whatever Nancy said.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

What if the attending physician's watch is off a few minutes?


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2015)

I was born on Sept 22nd. According to my late wife it means I'm somewhere between Virgo and Libra. She said that she was a true Virgo...Sept 10th.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

I never got into astrology, but I can say that my sign in general fits my personality and physical attributes.  Had someone read tarot cards for me as a teen, but I forgot what they said, didn't take it very seriously.  There's a numerology lady that's a guest on a radio show sometimes, and once I wrote down her formula to figure out what me and hubby's numbers said about us, both were complete opposite, I fit more into his description than he did and vice versa.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

There is something called..."Born on the cusp"...  which I think is where you land between Virgo and Libra... so you can be a combination of both..


THEN..   I understand there is something called Decans..  which means what section of each sign you were born.. each sign has 3 sections.. or Decans.. and are ruled by different planets.  This explains the vast difference between people of the same sign..   Just found out about Decans..  I'm 2nd decans in Capricorn and ruled by Mars and Venus.


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2015)

Yep, that's me alright..._on the cusp. _:indecisiveness:....:laugh:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

For those even remotely curious...  Here's where to calculate your Sun, Moon and Rising signs. 

http://www.elbertwade.com/atlas.html


----------



## AprilT (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have always treated astrology much like my "fortune" in the Chinese fortune cookies.  It's entertainment.



Pretty much, it's mostly been a fun endeavor. 



Glinda said:


> I would never call it "science" of any kind as it is highly subjective.



So true, You move a thing here, make a mistake and read the wrong scope without checking and it will sound like it's describing you in a nutshell just the same half the time.  Though, there's much to appreciate about my Astrological description which um, describes me almost to a T.  LOL um yeah right, almost everyone I know can be stubborn to a point, just disagree on some point they believe in and you'll see stubborn and bullheaded. 



Josiah said:


> Although I'm no apologist for Ronald Reagan, *it was Nancy who pushed the Astrology thing and Ronnie just did whatever Nancy said*.


 
So true.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Astrology sucks.  If you want accurate information you need to have your tea leaf reading.  Now, THAT'S science at it's best.


----------



## AprilT (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Astrology sucks.  If you want accurate information you need to have your tea leaf reading.  Now, THAT'S science at it's best.




Tea leafs smea leafs, Tarot cards, now that's the real deal.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Ah, it's all hocus pocus.  Only phrenology works, that's the real real deal.  LOL

*Phrenology* was a science of character divination, faculty psychology, theory of brain and what the 19th-century *phrenologists* called "the only true science of mind." *Phrenology* came from the theories of the idiosyncratic Viennese physician Franz Joseph Gall (1758-1828).


----------



## AprilT (May 5, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Ah, it's all hocus pocus.  Only phrenology works, that's the real real deal.  LOL
> 
> *Phrenology* was a science of character divination, faculty psychology, theory of brain and what the 19th-century *phrenologists* called "the only true science of mind." *Phrenology* came from the theories of the idiosyncratic Viennese physician Franz Joseph Gall (1758-1828).
> 
> View attachment 17713



Thanks now my head hurts.  LOL!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

Someone once said that the obstetrician's belt buckle would have more influence than a planet millions of light years away..   Probably true..


By the way..  I have magic powers..  I can buy warts.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Someone once said that the obstetrician's belt buckle would have more influence than a planet millions of light years away..   Probably true..
> 
> 
> By the way..  I have magic powers..  I can buy warts.



OK, now that's freakin me out!  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2015)

Question. Why would anyone but a toad even want to buy warts??


----------



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Someone once said that the obstetrician's belt buckle would have more influence than a planet millions of light years away..   Probably true..
> 
> 
> By the way..  I have magic powers..  I can buy warts.



Buckled or unbuckled?


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Question. Why would anyone but a toad even want to buy warts??



Witches, I think witches need warts! acht!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Witches, I think witches need warts! acht!



Just one on top of her nose.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Now that's a cute little chickeee, Jim....


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

No.... Seriously..  I can buy warts from people... and I have done it many many times... It's a power given to me from my grandmother who was born with a caul.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Sorry, QS, I'm all out of stock..... haven't had any since I was a kid....

Arrghhh... what's a caul? Do we want to know?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 5, 2015)

A baby that is born with it's head still in the amniotic sac is said to be born with a caul.. and thought to have healing powers. 

As for the warts..  I buy them so they go away..  I don't get them.   What I do is give someone money... Usually a few coins..  I ask them if they would like to sell their wart to me..  They say Yes... so I hand them the coins.... BUT they must NOT say "thank you"..   just take the money.  In a few weeks the wart is gone.

My best success was on my granddaughter..  Poor little thing was about 5 or 6 and she had an outbreak of warts on her face and upper chest.  There must have been 50 of them..   SO I gave her a roll of 50 pennies and we went through the ritual.   In one month the warts were GONE...much to the chagrin of my DIL and amazement of the pediatrician.  lol!!


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Interesting and amazing ...... good thing they went away, awful things to have on the face... I've had a wart on a finger once .... went eventually.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

When I was a kid I had several warts on the bottom of my feet.  I had many rounds of surgical removal and acid bandage.  It hurt so ba I was on crutches after each treatment.  One appointment I showed up and the doctor said "We have a new medicine that is 100% effective BUT you must take on per day with a meal and NOT miss a single dose for it to work!"  Unbeknownst to me it was a placebo.  My parents knew but I did not.  I religiously took my pill a day and at the end of 20 days I had not one single wart.  Power of self healing.


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2015)

Speaking of cauls....my daughter was born with a caul and the Turkish doctor who delivered her said that meant she would never drown.  

As for astrology: I don't believe in it.  Besides, I'm a Scorpio and we're skeptical about things like that....LOL.


----------



## Butterfly (May 5, 2015)

I think it is bunk, too.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I think it is bunk, too.



If there are two such bunks, do they sleep in "Bunk" beds??


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2015)

My star sign is The Southern Cross, with searchlights ascending.

That will tell you something about the time and location of my birth. 
And my regard for astrology.

I have always liked astronomy and can find quite a few constellations in the night sky, including several of the zodiac ones.


----------



## chic (May 6, 2015)

Dr. John Dee was Queen Elizabeth I's official astrologer and predicted she would become queen when she was in imprisoned by her sister Queen Mary and it looked like she would be executed.

I do believe in astrology. I can read simple charts with all the planet positions, houses etc. but still find it challenging to interpret it all correctly for a person. I love it though. And I do make decisions based on astrology. I'd never do certain things while a planet is retrograde for example.


----------



## Underock1 (May 6, 2015)

Total woo propagated by people who don't want to get a real job. But then I'm a Sagittarius and I shoot darts. I'm also a horses..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Nancy guided Ronnie by the stars and that turned out OK, or did it...


----------



## merlin (May 6, 2015)

chic said:


> I do believe in astrology. I can read simple charts with all the planet positions, houses etc. but still find it challenging to interpret it all correctly for a person. I love it though. And I do make decisions based on astrology. I'd never do certain things while a planet is retrograde for example.



I agree chic, though I tend not to make decisions, because I don't follow the planet positions, though I am aware that life doesn't run smoothly at certain times for no obvious reason.

My left brain says it is all nonsense, but I note that I have a 90% true Gemini personality, and my daughters and several friends are true to their basic sun signs, the exceptions are my brother, and my brother-in-law, who are not at all typical, but this could be explained by other factors in the chart I guess.

I believe there are many patterns and factors in the universe that affect us all, which are not understood, and probably never will be. Maybe its not the planets 
responsible, maybe that's a secondary pattern, 
I use the analogy of ants living in an anthill, where periodically the gardener may destroy their home, to them its how life is, they simply start to rebuild, but they have no concept of the gardener or higher states of being.


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Witches, I think witches need warts! acht!



Hey!  I'm a witch and I don't need no stinkin' warts!  :noway:


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

chic said:


> Dr. John Dee was Queen Elizabeth I's official astrologer and predicted she would become queen when she was in imprisoned by her sister Queen Mary and it looked like she would be executed.
> 
> I do believe in astrology. I can read simple charts with all the planet positions, houses etc. but still find it challenging to interpret it all correctly for a person. I love it though. And I do make decisions based on astrology. I'd never do certain things while a planet is retrograde for example.



Interesting, Chic.  So, for instance, when Mercury is retrograde would you refrain from posting on SF because communications supposedly get messed up at this time?  Personally, I've never found this to be true.  Have you?


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Hey!  I'm a witch and I don't need no stinkin' warts!  :noway:



Oh, my god, Glinda, I didn't see you there. I meant for the other kind  of witches. I know your a white witch, therefore no warts for you.  Please accept my most humble apologies.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

A witch..... A mermaid...  we ARE a diverse group... or just a little crazy..  one or the other.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Not me, not sure about you...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

I'm fine..   I just have wart power.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

I think we suffer from wild imaginations and living in fantasy world. LOL


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

You disparage forum members at your own peril.  Some participants may may practice voodoo...


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

Hooo doooo voodoo?  yoo dooo?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Just part of my tool box, as they say...


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

No worries, have a nice day!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Hmm, I need to get some more dolls as I have used all of mine up...


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

No worries, sweet Ralphy, you may have some of mine. Most of my enemies are incapacitated at the moment, so I have a plethora of voodoo dolls, also extra pins.nthego:


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Oh, my god, Glinda, I didn't see you there. I meant for the other kind  of witches. I know your a white witch, therefore no warts for you.  Please accept my most humble apologies.
> 
> View attachment 17726



Yes, I'm a benevolent, good witch so you're easily forgiven.  BTW, where did you get that picture of my cousin Cassandra?  She is such a show-off!


----------



## chic (May 7, 2015)

merlin said:


> I agree chic, though I tend not to make decisions, because I don't follow the planet positions, though I am aware that life doesn't run smoothly at certain times for no obvious reason.
> 
> My left brain says it is all nonsense, but I note that I have a 90% true Gemini personality, and my daughters and several friends are true to their basic sun signs, the exceptions are my brother, and my brother-in-law, who are not at all typical, but this could be explained by other factors in the chart I guess.
> 
> ...



Your brother and brother in law could have ascendants ( rising signs ) that are very different from their sun signs which could account for why they seem atypical of their sign.


----------



## DoItMyself (May 7, 2015)

I've never believed in or paid attention to astrology.


----------



## merlin (May 8, 2015)

chic said:


> Your brother and brother in law could have ascendants ( rising signs ) that are very different from their sun signs which could account for why they seem atypical of their sign.



Yes I am sure you are right chic, when I had my chart done many years ago, the astrologer said I appeared to be a Capricorn on first meeting, and she later discovered that I have Capricorn rising I think  which is why I presented myself in that way. I don't know much about the details of charts etc., but each time I have had conversations with astrologers they all come up with an accurate description of my personality. nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

Merlin, you might enjoy this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r70HsEvNRck

There are a couple of familiar faces in it.


----------



## chic (May 8, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I am sure you are right chic, when I had my chart done many years ago, the astrologer said I appeared to be a Capricorn on first meeting, and she later discovered that I have Capricorn rising I think  which is why I presented myself in that way. I don't know much about the details of charts etc., but each time I have had conversations with astrologers they all come up with an accurate description of my personality. nthego:



Yup. I agree. When a person's personal experiences with astrology are accurate they're more likely to believe it.

My tarot cards are accurate too.


----------



## merlin (May 8, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Merlin, you might enjoy this video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r70HsEvNRck
> 
> There are a couple of familiar faces in it.



Yes thanks for that Dame Warrigal, as you say familiar faces, interestingly before Hugh Laurie disputed the reading, I thought it was a pretty accurate one of him or Stephen Fry, I think what is at work here, is the old adage *You see what you want to see and you hear what you want to hear*. or better put *Everything we hear is an opinion, not a fact. Everything we see is a perspective, not the truth.*

It works in laboratories where scientists by observation affect the outcome of their experiments, here is an interesting video on the subject:


----------



## Bullie76 (May 8, 2015)

Back when I received a daily paper, I would occasionally read my horoscope for entertainment. But it means nothing to me.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 8, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I am sure you are right chic, when I had my chart done many years ago, the astrologer said I appeared to be a Capricorn on first meeting, and she later discovered that I have Capricorn rising I think  which is why I presented myself in that way. I don't know much about the details of charts etc., but each time I have had conversations with astrologers they all come up with an accurate description of my personality. nthego:



Yes.. Your Ascendent sign is how others see you..  I have had that problem.. I'm Cancer rising.. people tend to think I'm an easy mark and a pushover at first blush..   However they soon learn... Capricorn through and through, and not that easy going.   It has taken quite a few by surprise I must say.. 

Your Sun sign indicates your basic approach to life and general nature.   Your moon sign indicates your inner self.. and your rising sign is how others see you.

One more important cardinal point is the MC (midheaven sign)  It relates to our career or "life path" and suggests our social standing and reputation.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes thanks for that Dame Warrigal, as you say familiar faces, interestingly before Hugh Laurie disputed the reading, I thought it was a pretty accurate one of him or Stephen Fry, I think what is at work here, is the old adage *You see what you want to see and you hear what you want to hear*. or better put *Everything we hear is an opinion, not a fact. Everything we see is a perspective, not the truth.*
> 
> It works in laboratories where scientists by observation affect the outcome of their experiments, here is an interesting video on the subject:



Quantum physics is very perplexing but we don't have to fully understand it to apply it. In chemistry for example, thermodynamics depends on quantum physics principles. It is a very practical field and you don't have to be a genius to use it.

You don't reckon that the astrologer in the experiment was aware of Fry and Laurie sitting in the front row?


----------



## merlin (May 8, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Quantum physics is very perplexing but we don't have to fully understand it to apply it. In chemistry for example, thermodynamics depends on quantum physics principles. It is a very practical field and you don't have to be a genius to use it.
> 
> You don't reckon that the astrologer in the experiment was aware of Fry and Laurie sitting in the front row?



I think consciousness itself is very perplexing, and we don't fully understand that at all, the mind itself is also untrustworthy when it comes to truth.

I assume the astrologer was aware of Laurie & Fry when on camera but not when he prepared the chart, is that what you meant?


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

Perhaps Randi's astrologist was aware that both men were to be present but was not told which one's details he was given. Randi would not have been above setting him up in some way.


----------



## merlin (May 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Perhaps Randi's astrologist was aware that both men were to be present but was not told which one's details he was given. Randi would not have been above setting him up in some way.



I am sure you are right Dame Warrigal, we used to have a lot of those debunking programmes here, and the set up always seemed biased and suspect to me.


----------



## Rob (May 9, 2015)

Yes, astrology is pseudo-scientific nonsense, but why?

Firstly, if the stars and planets can in some way affect us, then by what mechanism. There are only two forces which can influence us, excluding psychological; 1. Electromagnetic (light and other wavelengths) and 2. Gravitational (and possibly, highly energetic charged particles).

It's true that the effects of these forces never completely die away but, apart from the sun and the moon, they are so insignificant as to be effectively zero.

Secondly, the constellations (star signs) used in astrology are purely a result of the mind's need to find patterns in the chaos of the night sky. What to the Phoenicians or Persians might be known as, for instance, Scorpio, was imagined as a completely different entity by the Aztecs or Maya. Not only that, but whatever WAS imagined was purely the result of line-of-sight effects, the stars in a constellation may well be separated by tens or hundreds of light years and would show a completely different pattern if viewed from a great distance from Earth.

I'm not that well up on astrology but I believe the positions of the planets at birth is supposed to influence us in some way. Does this mean that all astrological calculations prior to the discovery by telescope of the planets beyond Saturn were inaccurate? 

The sun and moon certainly do exert a physical effect on us; the sun can burn and the moon, due to the gravitation gradient between one side of the Earth and the other, causes the tides. To assume that either of these effects can affect a persons personality or future, to me seems utter bunkum.

Having said all that, we owe a great debt to the ancient astrologers, as, due to their efforts to fine tune the positions and timings of astronomical objects and events, we now have the science of observational astronomy.


----------



## Rob (May 9, 2015)

Everything you need to know about Quantum Electrodynamics. QED ...


----------



## Underock1 (May 9, 2015)

Rob said:


> Yes, astrology is pseudo-scientific nonsense, but why?
> 
> Firstly, if the stars and planets can in some way affect us, then by what mechanism. There are only two forces which can influence us, excluding psychological; 1. Electromagnetic (light and other wavelengths) and 2. Gravitational (and possibly, highly energetic charged particles).
> 
> ...



Thank you, Rob. I was going to make a similar post, but too lazy to put it together. Everyone to their own tastes. I, personally, do not know what the appeal is in believing something that was made up in 3000,BC, by completely unkown individuals, who thought the movements of the planets were messages from the Gods. The same guys thought the same about the markings on livers. They had no conception of planetary motion. Thought they sometimes moved "retrograde". Besides being completely wrong in the first place, others over the centuries hashed things up and added to it to suit there own imaginations. The daily horoscopes are written so that one size fits all. "You are aggressive and outgoing, but prefer meditating alone with your thoughts". Astrology may be amusing. I would never run my life by it.


----------

